# 3D Models



## J0seph (Dec 2, 2011)

Just got a great deal on 3D stls. 3000 models for 38.50. Website is 3dmodelsart.com 
There is a link on the site for 50% off. I do not know how long the sale is for, so check it out.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

There are lots of sites like that selling mostly stolen models in bulk for cheap (200gigs for $19!). Most of them come from sites where they are posted for free (mostly Russian sites). I’ve looked at a few sets, most contain models I would have no interest in carving, hopefully you can find ones you like. Most files will not have useful names or preview images, so you have to go through folder after folder looking for images that interest you.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That site returns a "Dangerous Attack Site" from my virus software and it shows to be unsecured in the browser.

Not sure it is or is not dangerous. They may be trying to get as much of your personal information as possible. Probably just trying to get as much of your money as they can but not worth the risk in my opinion


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Norton says
-_This is a known dangerous web page. It is highly recommended that you do *NOT* visit this page._

Follow Richard's advise.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow, chrome does not like that site at all. I generally get stl files from Ebay or Etsy. There is always a risk downloading files.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I purchased a bulk model package of 1,500 models. They are very poor quality and regret paying for them. When I run a carve they are not very detailed. I Didn’t realize it was from Russia and any lettering was in 
Russian. What a rip off. Be ware of the bulk 3D model sales.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Etsy has a lot of 3D models for sale.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

kcortese12 said:


> I purchased a bulk model package of 1,500 models. They are very poor quality and regret paying for them. When I run a carve they are not very detailed. I Didn’t realize it was from Russia and any lettering was in
> Russian. What a rip off. Be ware of the bulk 3D model sales.


I have also found the package deals a mixed bag. Now I prefer to buy each stl file as needed.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I will purchase the models that I really like individually so I can get a good carve. That bulk package I purchased is very poor quality. And I could not get my money back once I downloaded the files onto my computer.


----------

